
Ask HN: IT Topic Checklist for Startups? - newsapp
 I&#x27;m curious to know what kind of IT topic &quot;checklists&quot; are out there for a new startup. The startup is in the service industry consolidation space (think purchasing independent hotels and consolidating backend systems &#x2F; rebranding) An example list of topics that may need to be thought through and decisions made on: Compliance: PCI, GDPR, CCPA, etc.
Data: Extract out of hotel&#x2F;property management software, warehousing, transformation, bi and analytics.<p>Engineering&#x2F;Development: Cloud platforms vs colo, AWS&#x2F;Azure&#x2F;GCP, architectures, databases<p>Enterprise systems: HR management, payroll, ERP, CRM, Intranet, Office 365<p>Endpoint management &#x2F; networking: AzureAD vs on prem, SSCM vs intune vs other, zero trust &#x2F; vpns<p>What other general &#x2F; specific things need to be considered? I&#x27;d welcome good comparisons of the solutions in these categories, but really just looking to see if there are any comprehensive handbooks or lists out there.<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
I remember [https://gdprchecklist.io/](https://gdprchecklist.io/) and I think
they (or somebody forked) one for Corona preparation.

~~~
gertjandewilde
Thanks for sharing!

We also created the
[https://ccpacompliancechecklist.com/](https://ccpacompliancechecklist.com/)
and Sqreen created the [https://www.sqreen.com/checklists/saas-cto-security-
checklis...](https://www.sqreen.com/checklists/saas-cto-security-checklist)

